# Install specs Bullard Eagle Double Door



## highgasbill (Jan 14, 2013)

Does anyone have the manufacturers install specs. for a Bullard double door eagle?


----------



## pen (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't ever recall coming across a manual for this stove. 

Unless there happens to be a plate on the back of the unit explaining the installation requirements, you may need to go with the guidelines of NFPA 211.  Here is a link to a 2003 version of the document to give you an idea.  http://woodheatstoves.com/free/NFPA211_old.pdf

In general, the older stoves had very large protection requirements. 

pen


----------



## webbie (Jan 14, 2013)

Yep. that's a biggie and radiates heavily!

Pen got it - use NFPA (at least!) and you should be good to go.


----------



## TX-L (Apr 12, 2013)

I have an original owner's manual, I sent you a message.


----------



## webbie (Apr 12, 2013)

TX-L said:


> I have an original owner's manual, I sent you a message.


If you have a PDF or scanned copy, I will post it in our wiki.

Or, I will scan it if you want to part with it for a short while.

Let me know...


----------



## TX-L (Apr 12, 2013)

I can scan it and send it to you.  It covers all the model sizes in the Bullard line.  It will be next week sometime before I can scan it.


----------



## webbie (Apr 16, 2013)

The manual, thanks to TX, is now located here....
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Bullard_Stove/


----------



## jryan (Nov 16, 2015)

Not sure if any of you guys are still reading this.  There's one of these on my local craigslist and i was thinking about buying it.  I see it has an 8" exhaust and I have a 6" chimney.  Chimney is well over 20" ft and pulls nicely.  Any of you guys run this with a 8" to  6" adapter?


----------

